# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Al twee weken ongesteld

## petra12

Hoi ,,,

heb op div site's gekeken maar nergens een antwoordt gevonden.
Het probleem is :
in augustus 2009 gestopt met de pil door klachten die ik daar bij had.
december niet ongesteld geworden div testen gedaan en een inwendige echo gehad zwangerschap was vroeg tijdig afgebroken volgens de vrouw die de echo maakte. januari gewoon ongesteld geworden 4 dgn. februari ook 4 dgn ongesteld geweest. maart ook 4 dgn maar nu april een week ongesteld geweest en twee dagen neit en nu weer wel. Het is maar een lichte vloeiing maar toch twee weken zo wat achter elkaar ongesteld. Huisarts gebeld en gevraagt hoe en wat maar die vondt dat ik het nog even aan moest kijken misschien dat het weer een afgestoten zwangerschap zou kunnen zijn.
Bloed testen waren in december allemaal prima en er waren geen berichten dat ik met de overgang bezich zou zijn gezien mijn leeftijd 40 jr.
Maar ben er toch niet gerust op. het is niet zo dat het steeds helder rood bloed is maar ook vaak de kleur van oud bloed. met van die sliertjes.
Volgens de huisarts moeten we het aankijken maar wie heeft dit wel een gehad.
Wij hebben een kinder wens maar als je steeds moet dokteren is het niet echt leuk meer..... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Irmeaux

Hoihoi, ik ben 15 jaar, en ik heb ongeveer twee weken terug seks gehad, nog voor ik met de pil begon, zwangerschapstesten waren beiden negatief
en toen werd ik ongesteld en begon ik met de pil, alleen nu ben ik het al twee weken, en het word niet echt minder, en ik krijg allemaal bultjes die pijn doen en wel jeuken enzo rond m'n vagina
Weet iemand wat dit is, en of het ernstig is, zoja dan maak ik binnenkort een afspraak bij de dokter.


x Irma

----------

